# Playstation 3 Fragen



## orca26 (2. Februar 2008)

Hi,war eben bei einem Freund der sich die PS3 geholt hat.Hammer!!!! Haben so ein Rennspiel gezoggt (weiss den Namen nicht mehr,man raste durch Canyons! Soooo geil....) und Uncharted.Muss sagen das Gerät hat mich überzeugt und wenn ich es nur wegen der Exklusivtitel hole...

Aber:

Sind Spiele der PS2+PS1 noch zu gebrauchen?
Ist Zubehör der PS2 (EyeToy,Singstar Micros etc) noch verwendbar?
Spielt sie auch HD oder nur Bluray und DVD?

Wer weiss mehr?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 02.02.2008 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind Spiele der PS2+PS1 noch zu gebrauchen?


Kommt auf das Playstation 3-Modell an. Die aktuell nur noch erhältliche Variante mit 40 kann keine Playstation 2-Spiele abspielen. Da müsstest du sehen, dass du eine der letzten 60GB-Version bekommst, was aber fast nur noch über eBay möglich ist.
Nachträglich halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Sony ein Softwareupdate herausbringen wird, damit auch die 40GB Version (für 399€) die PS 2-Titel abspielen kann, da diese auf den 60GB-Versionen durch einen Software-Hardware-Emulator gestartet werden und die Hardware fehlt den 40-Versionen.




> Ist Zubehör der PS2 (EyeToy,Singstar Micros etc) noch verwendbar?


Singstar IMO ja.



> Spielt sie auch HD oder nur Bluray und DVD?


Nur BR und normale DVDs.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 02.02.2008 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben so ein Rennspiel gezoggt (weiss den Namen nicht mehr,man raste durch Canyons!


MotorStorm 



> Sind Spiele der PS2+PS1 noch zu gebrauchen?


PS1 ja, PS2 nein bzw. PS2 nur bei dem 60GB-Modell. Das findet man neu aber im Prinzip nirgendwo mehr, da Sony (im Moment) nur das 40gb Modell produziert.



> Ist Zubehör der PS2 (EyeToy,Singstar Micros etc) noch verwendbar?


Ja, aber die alte EyeToy-Kamera funktioniert imo nicht bei den neuen Eyetoy-Spielen (aber funktioniert als bloße webcam für Videochat oder bei Fotos für Burnout schon).
Die Micros und im Prinzip sämtliches Zubehör mit USB-Anschluss kann man auch bei den Nachfolger-Spielen weiter verwenden.




> Spielt sie auch HD oder nur Bluray und DVD?


HD-DVD spielt sie natürlich nicht ab, da von Sony ^^
Aber das ist ja nun auch nicht mehr wirklich nötig 


Edit: meh, zweimal, jetzt weißt du aber, dass die Infos stimmen


----------



## orca26 (2. Februar 2008)

Ja Danke euch zwei  !
Jap,es war Motorstorm   nur geil... erinnerte mich etwas an 24H Rennen am Nürburgring....

Aber ist den bekannt ob Sony die abwärts kompatible Version nochmal baut?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 02.02.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist den bekannt ob Sony die abwärts kompatible Version nochmal baut?



das weiß nur Sony 

Würde wirklich viel danach geschrieen werden, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es irgendwann mal wiederkommt.

Obgleich der eigentliche Zweck neben der Einsparung wohl der Zufriedenstellung der Erstkäufer galt, da so die 60GB Version natürlich an Wert behält (immerhin läuft ein Großteil aller PS2-Spiele ordentlich und sehen dank Hochskalierung und AA auf HDTVs viel besser aus als über eine PS2) und Sony daher nach ein paar Jahren die PS2-Abwärtskompatibilität wieder einbauen könnte, so hat sich Sony entschieden dagegen ausgesprochen, da sie laut ihnen nur von einem kleinen Personenkreis genutzt wird.
Das macht auch einen nachgereichten (entwicklungsintensiven) reinen Software-Emulator unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## ThreeSix187 (3. Februar 2008)

Kauf dir das gerät noch nicht, sondern warte lieber bis sie es mit den PS 3 rumblepack controller inklusive verkaufen. Der Rumblepack controller alleine kostet schon ein kleines vermögen von 65 Euro.

Afaik is der Schtromverbrauch/Hitzeentwicklung der "Neuen" etwas geringer da der RSX grafikchip auf 65 NM und net auf 90 NM produziert worden ist.
Das bedeutet u. a. das der nervige Lüfter nicht mehr so oft aufheult.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Februar 2008)

ThreeSix187 am 03.02.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir das gerät noch nicht, sondern warte lieber bis sie es mit den PS 3 rumblepack controller inklusive verkaufen. Der Rumblepack controller alleine kostet schon ein kleines vermögen von 65 Euro.


Also ich hab meinen für knapp 50€ aus Hongkong/Japan importiert...
Wenn er erstmal hier erscheint (bisher sind das alles nur Importe, auch bei spielegrotte etc und daher so teuer) wird er vielleicht 5€ mehr kostet als der Sixaxis, also 45-55€.
Wann er im Bundle mit einer PS3 verkauft wird kann man auch nicht wirklich sagen, in Japan ist das auch bei der 40GB Version noch nicht der Fall.

Bei mir bekommt einfach ggf. der 2. Spieler den Sixaxis und ich spiel nur mit dem DS3 



> Afaik is der Schtromverbrauch/Hitzeentwicklung der "Neuen" etwas geringer da der RSX grafikchip auf 65 NM und net auf 90 NM produziert worden ist.
> Das bedeutet u. a. das der nervige Lüfter nicht mehr so oft aufheult.



Tatsächlich ist der Stromverbrauch der 40gb Version gegenüber der 60gb Version ein ganzes Stück gesunken und sie soll auch etwas leiser sein. (deinen Kommentar zum nervigen Lüfter kann ich aber nicht verstehen, auch die 60gb PS3 ist bereits sehr, sehr leise)


----------



## orca26 (4. Februar 2008)

Ja das Ding ist,ich benutze die PS2 für die Metal Gear Reihe (Teil3...,was besseres gibts doch nich oder....Wow! sowas muß für den PC erstmal kommen)
und 2-3 weitere Schätzchen. Nur,meine Freundin nutzt sehr viel Die Kamera für Eyetoy und die Singstar Spiele sie hat alle bis auf eine Ausnahme. Die reisst  mir den Kopf ab wenn das alles nicht mehr geht... Und mir die PS3 zu holen für meine Handvoll Titel und dann 2 Konsolen zu haben....

Man kann doch sicher selber etwas basteln am Gerät damit die Kompaatibilität da ist?


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 04.02.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das Ding ist,ich benutze die PS2 für die Metal Gear Reihe (Teil3...,was besseres gibts doch nich oder....Wow! sowas muß für den PC erstmal kommen)
> und 2-3 weitere Schätzchen. Nur,meine Freundin nutzt sehr viel Die Kamera für Eyetoy und die Singstar Spiele sie hat alle bis auf eine Ausnahme. Die reisst  mir den Kopf ab wenn das alles nicht mehr geht... Und mir die PS3 zu holen für meine Handvoll Titel und dann 2 Konsolen zu haben....
> 
> Man kann doch sicher selber etwas basteln am Gerät damit die Kompaatibilität da ist?



legal bestimmt nicht. die abwärtskompadiblität ist durch eine software emulierung geregelt. in den ersten modellen (japan USA) war noch ein ps2 chip.

ich bezweifle also eine "lösung" für dein problem. ausser du findest noch eine alte ps3 mit 60 giga und der abwärtskompadibilität. ich schau mich auch nach der um.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (4. Februar 2008)

ThreeSix187 am 03.02.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir das gerät noch nicht, sondern warte lieber bis sie es mit den PS 3 rumblepack controller inklusive verkaufen. Der Rumblepack controller alleine kostet schon ein kleines vermögen von 65 Euro.
> 
> Afaik is der Schtromverbrauch/Hitzeentwicklung der "Neuen" etwas geringer da der RSX grafikchip auf 65 NM und net auf 90 NM produziert worden ist.
> Das bedeutet u. a. das der nervige Lüfter nicht mehr so oft aufheult.



Laut meinen Insiderinformationen wurde am "Cell" ein DIE-Shrink durchgeführt, dieser wird in 65 Nm gefertigt, statt 90 Nm.
Der RSX ist wohl immer noch der alte.
http://www.edepot.com/playstation3.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 04.02.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann doch sicher selber etwas basteln am Gerät damit die Kompaatibilität da ist?


Nein. Es fehlt Hardware im Gerät, die zur Emulation notwenig ist.


----------



## orca26 (4. Februar 2008)

Bei Amazon Marketplace werden 60GB Versionen angeboten:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B0009PRCNO/ref=dp_olp_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1202143760&sr=8-3

sind die Preise dort zu hoch?`Was kostete "damals" die 60GB Variante?

Glaubt ihr die PS3 also jetzt die 40GB fällt noch im Preis?

Ist der DS3 auch ein sixaxis?


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 04.02.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Amazon Marketplace werden 60GB Versionen angeboten:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B0009PRCNO/ref=dp_olp_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1202143760&sr=8-3
> 
> sind die Preise dort zu hoch?`Was kostete "damals" die 60GB Variante?


die preise sind ok, wenn die geräte wirklich neuwertig sind.
ich glaube, die hat neu um die 600€ gekostet. aber da ich nicht aus euroland komme, kann ich das nicht genau beurteilen.



> Glaubt ihr die PS3 also jetzt die 40GB fällt noch im Preis?


wer weiss das schon. sicher irgendwann, aber wenn sich die jetzt gut verkauft bestimmt nicht so bald.



> Ist der DS3 auch ein sixaxis?


JA.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 04.02.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Amazon Marketplace werden 60GB Versionen angeboten:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B0009PRCNO/ref=dp_olp_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1202143760&sr=8-3
> 
> sind die Preise dort zu hoch?`Was kostete "damals" die 60GB Variante?


Neu hat die 60-GB Version zum Release 599€ gekostet (Konsole & 1 Gamepad) und wurde ab August / September für 499 (2 Gamepads und 2 Spielen) verkauft.




> Glaubt ihr die PS3 also jetzt die 40GB fällt noch im Preis?


Bestimmt, aber wohl nicht in naher Zukunft.


----------



## orca26 (4. Februar 2008)

Also ist keiner beleidigt wennich ihm für die Kiste mit 2 Controlern und keinem Spiel 500€ geben will?

Mehr würde ich für ein tadelloses exemplar nicht ausgeben. 

Welche schwächen hat so ein Ding? Bei meiner "alten Version" der PS2 war das Laufwerk am Ende sehr laut und dann kaputt. Ist bei der PS3 irgendwas bekannt?

Wer von euch "Experten"   hat selbst eine?


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 04.02.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist keiner beleidigt wennich ihm für die Kiste mit 2 Controlern und keinem Spiel 500€ geben will?
> 
> Mehr würde ich für ein tadelloses exemplar nicht ausgeben.


sicher ein fairer preis für ein gebrauchtes gerät.
allerdings ist die nachfrage je nachdem gross. das treibt den preis in die höhe.  



> Welche schwächen hat so ein Ding? Bei meiner "alten Version" der PS2 war das Laufwerk am Ende sehr laut und dann kaputt. Ist bei der PS3 irgendwas bekannt?
> 
> Wer von euch "Experten"   hat selbst eine?


ich hab eine.
die lüfterlautstärkle wird von einigen bemängelt, aber ich hab erstens nen lauten PC und habe zweitens auch die VIEL lautere XBOX360 gehört... von daher finde ich sie nicht laut.


----------



## orca26 (4. Februar 2008)

> sicher ein fairer preis für ein gebrauchtes gerät.
> allerdings ist die nachfrage je nachdem gross. das treibt den preis in die höhe.



Ja weil da so ein Typ ist der etwa 500€ dafür haben will.Aber nicht bei Ebay. Habe  ihm jetzt mein Angebot per email geschickt. Mal schauen was daraus wird.


----------



## ThreeSix187 (6. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 04.02.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> > sicher ein fairer preis für ein gebrauchtes gerät.
> > allerdings ist die nachfrage je nachdem gross. das treibt den preis in die höhe.
> 
> 
> ...


Also ein wirklicher Kassus Knaxus IMO ist, daß in diesen PSN Shop, nur FSK .. äh USK 16 Demos beziehen kann.  Wenn man sich überlegt wie lang man als Deutscher auf Tekken Dark Resurection warten musste .... 

ich versteh den sinn dahinter nicht so ganz. Kann man den Alterscheck nicht einfach irgendwie mit der eingabe der Kreditkarteninformation nachvollziehen? Ich hätte schon gerne mal die Turok oder Conflict OPs demo angezoggt.

BTW rentiert sich des WarHawk eigentlich? ich meine es ist immerhin von Insomia  Games und die machen eigentlich keine schlechten spiele, oder?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Februar 2008)

ThreeSix187 am 06.02.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein wirklicher Kassus Knaxus IMO ist, daß in diesen PSN Shop, nur FSK .. äh USK 16 Demos beziehen kann.  Wenn man sich überlegt wie lang man als Deutscher auf Tekken Dark Resurection warten musste ....


Ich meine - abgesehen von Ausnahmen - gibt es nur USK 12-Titel im PSN.



> ich versteh den sinn dahinter nicht so ganz. Kann man den Alterscheck nicht einfach irgendwie mit der eingabe der Kreditkarteninformation nachvollziehen? Ich hätte schon gerne mal die Turok oder Conflict OPs demo angezoggt.


Ist u.a. eine Kostenfrage. Aber du kannst dir ja auch einfach einen zweiten (oder dritten) Hauptaccount anlegen. Etwa einen UK-Account mit Anschrift und CO aus England oder einen mit US-Daten. Wenn du dich damit anmeldest, dann kannst du auf die anderen Marktplätze zugreifen und dort auch die Demos saugen. Bislang gibt es da keine Sperre und bis auf ein oder zwei Demos funktionieren die auch alle auf einer PAL-Konsole aus Deutschland.


----------



## HanFred (6. Februar 2008)

ThreeSix187 am 06.02.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh den sinn dahinter nicht so ganz. Kann man den Alterscheck nicht einfach irgendwie mit der eingabe der Kreditkarteninformation nachvollziehen?


ich meine eben auch, dass das eine super methode wäre für einen alterscheck.
aber dann ginge unter garantie wieder das gejammere anderer deutscher los, weil sie keine kreditkarte haben und auch keine wollen.


----------



## orca26 (6. Februar 2008)

HanFred am 06.02.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ThreeSix187 am 06.02.2008 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe auch erst seid ein paar Wochen eine.Wollte die immer haben weil da kaufen,gerade im www sehr praktisch ist. Aber dann kommen wirklich wieder viele mit "Hab ich net,brauch ich net",die war bei mir in den Kontogebühren drin und kostet nicht extra.


----------



## ThreeSix187 (7. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 06.02.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 06.02.2008 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um noch ma auf die lautstärke zurückzukommen das wird hier noch ma besprochen.
Es wird erwähnt das die lautstärke von 1,3 auf 0,5, 0,8 sone runtergegangen ist. Ich freu mich auf jedenfall scho ma auf die platinum edition die schon in japan releast worden ist. Da kosten die Spiele nur noch 3800 Yen also etwa 25 euro


----------



## orca26 (9. Februar 2008)

Sagt mal.ist das wahr? Soll jetzt Blu Ray 2.0 oder so ähnlich kommen und die PS3 kann das nicht lesen oder abspielen? Aber eigentlich wäre dem doch mit einem Soft(Firm)Ware Update abzuhelfen oder nicht? Ach Mensch,die Entscheidung zur PS3 fällt immer schwerer...


----------



## McDrake (9. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 09.02.2008 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal.ist das wahr? Soll jetzt Blu Ray 2.0 oder so ähnlich kommen und die PS3 kann das nicht lesen oder abspielen?



-> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080118-new-nlu-ray-2-0-spec-makes-ps3-the-most-future-proof-player.html

Das ganze ist ein Firmwareupdate
_...
What will Blu-ray do to compete with these features? At CES, FOX Home Entertainment showed off a Blu-ray version of Aliens Vs. Predator that featured an online, multiplayer game that had you throwing virtual knives and shooting at the aliens on the screen using the remote and competing against other players remotely. Other exhibitors were showing off trivia games with a PlayStation 3 as a demo unit. * In other words, vendors and Blu-ray partners already have the 2.0 profile running on the PS3, allowing them to use the PS3 controller and remote to design BD-Live titles*...._


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Februar 2008)

orca26 am 09.02.2008 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal.ist das wahr? Soll jetzt Blu Ray 2.0 oder so ähnlich kommen und die PS3 kann das nicht lesen oder abspielen? Aber eigentlich wäre dem doch mit einem Soft(Firm)Ware Update abzuhelfen oder nicht? Ach Mensch,die Entscheidung zur PS3 fällt immer schwerer...



Es ist genau umgekehrt, die PS3 ist/war der einzige Blu-Ray Player auf dem Markt, der von Anfang an die Möglichkeit hatte die Standards zu erfüllen.
Wenn 2.0 bei BDs eingeführt wird, wird die PS3 ein Firmware-Update bekommen (und gemessen am 1.1 Standard etwa im gleichen Zeitraum in dem die ersten Filme damit erscheinen).


@ThreeSix187: Ja, die 40gb Version ist leiser geworden. 1,3 Sone waren aber schon nie laut, gerade im Vergleich anderen Geräten


----------



## SanLucar (14. Februar 2008)

wie schauts eigentlich mit dem online spielen aus? auf  der Xklotz 360 gibts ja windows live oder so ...wo man mit punkten bezahlen kann, aber wie schauts jetzt genau auf der ps3 aus?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Februar 2008)

SanLucar am 14.02.2008 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts eigentlich mit dem online spielen aus? auf  der Xklotz 360 gibts ja windows live oder so ...wo man mit punkten bezahlen kann, aber wie schauts jetzt genau auf der ps3 aus?



Xbox360 hat Xbox Live.
Gratis gibt es Silber-Accouts, mit denen man aber u.a. (kein Videchat, auf Demos eine Woche warten etc.) nicht online spielen kann.
Für 5€ pro Monat (etwas weniger als Jahresabo durch die Prepaid-Karten etc.) gibt es Gold-Accounts, mit denen man dann auch online spielen kann.
Sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten, falls man in den nächsten 4 Jahren (voraussichtlich die verbleibende Generationsdauer) dauerhaft den 360 Online-Multiplayer nutzen will und so dann noch gute 200€ an "Nebenkosten" zur Konsole dazukommen.

PS3 hat das PSN.
Das ist für alle im vollen Funktionsumfang gratis und jeder kann online zocken . Finanziert sich sich nur durch verkaufte Spiele, Addons usw.


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo allerseits,so einen Playstation Thread habe ich gesucht.
Einige meiner Fragen wurde nun schon beantwortet.Möchte mir auch eine kaufen.Mir genügt eine gebrauchte.

Da hier einige Member sind die sich auskennen: 

Was ist ein realistische Gebrauchtpreis für eine 60Gig in sehr gutem Zustand?

Was ist ein realistischer Preis (ebenfalls gebraucht) für eine 40Gig ebenfalls in einem sehr guten Zustand?

(meine jetzt z.b. jeweils ein Starterkit,keine extrem großen Bundles oder so).

Weiss einer wie es mit einem Metroschein aussieht? Was kostet das Gerät in der Metro mit Metroausweis weniger?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Februar 2008)

Also gebraucht sollte man IMO höchstens zur 60GB Version greifen. So viel kann man da bei der 40GB version nicht sparen und es gibt ja auch immer wieder interessante Angebote, wo man das Gerät neu bekommt.

Einen Preis für die 60GB-Version zu sagen, ist nicht so einfach. Ich finde die Abwärtskompatibilität eine sehr wichtige Sache und die Geräte sind entsprechend rar. 550-600€ wird man dafür aber sicherlich zahlen müssen.


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 26.02.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also gebraucht sollte man IMO höchstens zur 60GB Version greifen. So viel kann man da bei der 40GB version nicht sparen und es gibt ja auch immer wieder interessante Angebote, wo man das Gerät neu bekommt.
> 
> Einen Preis für die 60GB-Version zu sagen, ist nicht so einfach. Ich finde die Abwärtskompatibilität eine sehr wichtige Sache und die Geräte sind entsprechend rar. 550-600€ wird man dafür aber sicherlich zahlen müssen.



Ja,mir geht es so wie orca26,mir ist die Abwärtskompatibilität sehr wichtig,nicht nur zu Spielen sondern auch zu Mikrofonen und EyeToy etc...

Was heisst IMO?

Wie ist es,kann ein Samsung BW226 Monitor (22") mit der PS3 benutzt werden? Ist es ein großer qualitativer Unterschied HDMI zu DVI?

Kann man eine PC Tastatur (USB) mit der PS3 verwenden? und gibt es dann sowas wie einen verteiler in den ich Tastatur anschliesse und dann an PC und PS3 gehe?


----------



## McDrake (26. Februar 2008)

Mammuthaare am 26.02.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,mir geht es so wie orca26,mir ist die Abwärtskompatibilität sehr wichtig,nicht nur zu Spielen sondern auch zu Mikrofonen und EyeToy etc...



Die Hardware ist Aufwärtskompatibel (bzw die PS2 Abwärtskompatibel  )
Also die Micros und Lenkräder funktionieren auch auf der PS3.
PS2-Spiele laufen, wie schon gesagt, nur auf der 60er-Version.
Für die PS3 gibts inzwischen aber auch schon eine bessere Cam.



> Kann man eine PC Tastatur (USB) mit der PS3 verwenden?



USB-Geräte machen keine Probleme mit der PS3. Auch eine Maus oder eine externe Festplatte wird erkannt.

// IMO = in my opinion (engl. „meiner Meinung nach“)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Februar 2008)

Mammuthaare am 26.02.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst IMO?


IMO -> „In My Opinion“ -> „Meiner Meinung nach“



> Wie ist es,kann ein Samsung BW226 Monitor (22") mit der PS3 benutzt werden?


Ja, da der Monitor HDCP über DVI unterstützt.



> Ist es ein großer qualitativer Unterschied HDMI zu DVI?


Nein. Das SIgnal ist gleich.



> Kann man eine PC Tastatur (USB) mit der PS3 verwenden? und gibt es dann sowas wie einen verteiler in den ich Tastatur anschliesse und dann an PC und PS3 gehe?


Du kannst eine Tastatur anschließen und für Sachen wie Chat, Textfelder und Browser verwenden. Die Nutzung in Spielen ist in den Meisten Fällen jedoch nicht möglich.
Ob es eventuell Probleme mit Tastaturumschaltern gibt, weiß ich nicht. Wäre möglich.


----------



## McDrake (26. Februar 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 26.02.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nutzung in Spielen ist in den Meisten Fällen jedoch nicht möglich.


zZ unterstützt erst UT3 eine Tastatur/Maussteuerung, wenns mir recht ist.
Gibt da dann auch verschiedene Server zur Auswahl:
1. Nur Gamepad
2. Nur Maus/Tastatur
3. Gemischt


----------



## HanFred (26. Februar 2008)

dafür gibt's zum glück controller, die auch sonst funktionieren:
http://gear.ign.com/articles/769/769529p1.html

hab's nie probiert, aber das review fällt ja schonmal recht gut aus. das ding braucht keine spezielle unterstützung, wie's aussieht.


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2008)

McDrake am 26.02.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 26.02.2008 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frage wegen der Tastatur eigentlich eher wegen Eingaben von Buchstaben Zahlen (Namen,Passwörter,webSites etc) wird oft so eine Eingabe verlangt? Zum Spielen ist ganz klar nur das Gamepad (für mich jetzt).Mir ginge es nur halt darum,da die PS3 gleich beim PC aufgestellt wird böte (ist das richtig->von bietet   ) es sich ja an für eingaben die Tastatur zu verwenden.Ans  iNet bring ich die PS3 doch via Lan Kabel an den Router wo auch schon mein PC dran ist?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Februar 2008)

Mammuthaare am 26.02.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage wegen der Tastatur eigentlich eher wegen Eingaben von Buchstaben Zahlen (Namen,Passwörter,webSites etc) wird oft so eine Eingabe verlangt?


Von Spielen selbst eigentlich nicht. (Außer Charaktername für den Helden, etc,), aber du kannst ja mit der PS 3 auch im Internet surfen oder Textnachrichten an Freunde schicken, da ist das Pad nicht so optimal. Zum reinen Zocken brauchst du kein Keyboard.



> Ans  iNet bring ich die PS3 doch via Lan Kabel an den Router wo auch schon mein PC dran ist?


Ja oder per WLAN, wie du willst.


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 26.02.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mammuthaare am 26.02.2008 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lohnt es sich denn darüber nachzudenken wie ich meine PC Tastatur für PC *und* PS3 nutzen kann? 

D.h. mit dem I-Net verbinden ist echt nur Lan-Kabel in einen Freien Lan Port im Router und PS3 und schon bin ich drin? (W-Lan ginge bei mir auch aber das habe ich nicht immer an).

Ist ein 22" groß genug um das schicke Bild der PS3 zu nutzen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Februar 2008)

Mammuthaare am 26.02.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt es sich denn darüber nachzudenken wie ich meine PC Tastatur für PC *und* PS3 nutzen kann?


Wenn du über die PS 3 im Netz surfen oder Linux drauf installieren willst, dann sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Da IMO beides aber eher schlecht funktioniert, sehe ich keinen so großen Sinn darin. Der Rest (Textnachrichten, etc.) hängt von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Ich habe keine angeschlossen.




> D.h. mit dem I-Net verbinden ist echt nur Lan-Kabel in einen Freien Lan Port im Router und PS3 und schon bin ich drin?


Wenn du eine automatische IP-Vergabe im Netzwerk hast, dann musst du da nix weiter einstellen (Ist so, wie wenn man einen PC anschließt). Allerdings musst du dir vor der Onlinenutzung a) das aktuellste Update saugen und b) ein Onlineprofil für die Konsole anlegen, wo eine Tastatur ne feine Sache wäre.



> Ist ein 22" groß genug um das schicke Bild der PS3 zu nutzen?


Größer geht natürlich immer und wirkt beeindruckender, aber 22“ sind schon OK.


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 26.02.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mammuthaare am 26.02.2008 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also,wenn ich den Rechner anmache hat er immer ne andere IP. Ist kann das ja noch einstellen..

Ok,dann vorerst Danke an euch alle,besonders an NaliKriegsKuh  

Nur noch etwas am Schluss,wie ist das mit den Spielen die für PC und PS3 rauskommen.z.b. Kane&Lynch,habe die gleiche Level und so oder unterscheiden die sich stark?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Februar 2008)

Mammuthaare am 26.02.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also,wenn ich den Rechner anmache hat er immer ne andere IP. Ist kann das ja noch einstellen..


Klingt jetzt eher so, als wenn du die Internet-IP und nicht die LAN-IP meinst, aber du kannst dich ja einfach noch mal melden, wenn es da Probleme gibt.




> Nur noch etwas am Schluss,wie ist das mit den Spielen die für PC und PS3 rauskommen.z.b. Kane&Lynch,habe die gleiche Level und so oder unterscheiden die sich stark?


So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Mitunter gibt es zwischen den Plattformenunterschiede, zusätzliche Downloads oder wenn eine Version für eine bestimmte Plattform später erscheint, dann gibt es dort ein wenig mehr Inhalt. Also etwa eine Bonusmap, zusätzlicher Charakter, etc.
Meist sind es aber inhaltlich identische Spiele.


----------



## orca113 (26. Februar 2008)

Ok,dann ein dickes Dankeschön...
Werde mich Melden wenn es Probleme gibt.


----------



## orca113 (1. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 26.02.2008 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,dann ein dickes Dankeschön...
> Werde mich Melden wenn es Probleme gibt.



So jetzt habe ich mir gerade eine ersteigert für 411€.60Gb Version in der Grundausstattung ohne Spiel oder sonstwas,nur Grundzubehör und einem Controller.

Hoffe es geht alles gut.Habe bei ebay noch nie etwas zu einem so hohen Preis gekauft.

Möchte sie solange ich noch keinen "Flat" Fernseher habe erstmal in meinem Computerzimmer in PC-Nähe betreiben an meinem Samsung 226BW. Habe schon mal jemanden angesprochen wie da mit dem Sound aussieht aber ich will es hier nochmal Fragen eventuell interessiert sich noch jemand dafür:

Da mein Monitor keine Boxen hat,wie kommt Sound aus dem Ding? Das diverse Kabel dabei sind weiss ich,ist den auch eine Möglichkeit vorhanden die PS3 an mein 2.1 System anzuschliessen oder muss ich noch etwas dazu kaufen?


----------



## McDrake (1. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 01.03.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein Monitor keine Boxen hat,wie kommt Sound aus dem Ding? Das diverse Kabel dabei sind weiss ich,ist den auch eine Möglichkeit vorhanden die PS3 an mein 2.1 System anzuschliessen oder muss ich noch etwas dazu kaufen?


Was hat deine Anlage für einen Soun*ein*gang?


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2008)

McDrake am 01.03.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mammuthaare am 01.03.2008 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  habe von sowas keinen Plan,es ist ein klinkenstecker,mit dem gehe ich in meine Soundkarte. Also das Kabel mit dem Klinkenstecker ist daran,damit gehe ich in den Center meiner X-FI.Das war es.Unspektakulär...


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 02.03.2008 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> it dem gehe ich in meine Soundkarte. Also das Kabel mit dem Klinkenstecker ist daran,damit gehe ich in den Center meiner X-FI.Das war es.Unspektakulär...



Wie man externen Sound über eine Soundkarte an ein 2.1-System anhängt, weiss ich leider auch ned.
Wäe vielleicht mal ne Überlegung wert, ein kleines 5.1-System mit otpschem Eingang zu leisten.
Ich weiss, das kostet ein klein wenig. Aber wenn der beschallte Raum nicht allzu gross ist, tuts auch ein Z-5500 
-> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/224&cl=de,de

Und DANN gehts ab wie ein Zäpfchen


----------



## BulletToothToni (4. März 2008)

Bestehet die möglichkeit das Xbox 360 HD-DVD laufwerk per usb mit der PS3 zu verbinden und zu verwenden ??


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2008)

BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bestehet die möglichkeit das Xbox 360 HD-DVD laufwerk per usb mit der PS3 zu verbinden und zu verwenden ??


Das ist wirklich eine sehr gute Frage.
Ich glaub allerdings nicht, dass MS die Treiber frei gegeben hat, damit das Ding auf einer PS3 läuft. Für den PC gings ja glaub ich auch nur über Umwege (360-Treibersuche und manuel installieren oder sowas in der Richtung).

btw: warum willst du ein so ein Laufwerk zulegen?


----------



## BulletToothToni (4. März 2008)

McDrake am 04.03.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja wenn man bedenkt das diese schon um 40 euro zu haben sind und die filme für 10 dann wärs schon ein guter kauf .. den filme gibts noch mehr wie Bluerays.
und man hätte mit ner ps dan ein "kombilaufwerk" ! 
Weiß das keiner so genau ?


----------



## Freaky22 (4. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 01.03.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mammuthaare am 26.02.2008 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher das es kein Karton war ?!?  den du ersteigert hast ? ^^


----------



## orca113 (4. März 2008)

Freaky22 am 04.03.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mammuthaare am 01.03.2008 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne,das war kein Karton     lol
Aber durch mein Suchen für meinen Cousin habe ich den Karton gefunden  
Ist schon traurig


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2008)

BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn man bedenkt das diese schon um 40 euro zu haben sind und die filme für 10 dann wärs schon ein guter kauf .. den filme gibts noch mehr wie Bluerays.
> und man hätte mit ner ps dan ein "kombilaufwerk" !
> Weiß das keiner so genau ?



Das günstigen Laufwerk stimmt.
Die Filme sind jetzt einfach günstig, weil sehr viele die Filme loshaben wollen.
In unserem Geschäft bestellen wir gar keine HD-DVD-Filme mehr. Alles auf BR umgestellt.


----------



## BulletToothToni (4. März 2008)

McDrake am 04.03.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja das ist mir sowieso egal .. denn bis die Bluerays auf dem preisnevau der jetztigen HD-DVD sind vergehen noch 1-2 jahre ! 
und die meisten neuen Filme sind doch eh alle schrott und 30 euro garantiert nicht wert ! 
im moment gibts noch mehr als 500 HD-DvDs um 10 euro die ich noch nicht gesehen hab ! 
und wen so ein laufwer nur 40 euro kostet kanns doch egal sein ! 
hatt das noch keiner probiert oder
weiss keiner genau ob das überhaut funktioniert ? 
Da wär dann eine PS3 morgen in meienm Wohnzimmer wenn das funktionieren würde ..


----------



## HanFred (4. März 2008)

es geht nicht, da es keine linux-software für HD-DVD gibt. und auf dem PS3- betriebssystem läuft's sowieso nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. März 2008)

BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hatt das noch keiner probiert oder
> weiss keiner genau ob das überhaut funktioniert ?
> Da wär dann eine PS3 morgen in meienm Wohnzimmer wenn das funktionieren würde ..


Da wird aber nicht funktionieren. Die PS 3 mag ja vielleicht das LW erkennen, aber für HD-DVD keine Treiber und auch gar keine HD-DVD-Playerasoftware haben.


----------



## BulletToothToni (4. März 2008)

HanFred am 04.03.2008 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht nicht, da es keine linux-software für HD-DVD gibt. und auf dem PS3- betriebssystem läuft's sowieso nicht.


Bist du dir da sicher ? 
Den du hast mir gerade den Tag ruiniert !


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2008)

BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 04.03.2008 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kauf dir die PS3 und lass von der, deine Alten Filme rauf rechnen.
Sieht auch ganz gut aus


----------



## HanFred (4. März 2008)

BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 04.03.2008 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin mir zumindest ziemlich sicher und andere foren stützen diese vermutung.

nun, was du immer noch machen könntest, wäre das laufwerk an den PC zu hängen und diesen mit dem TV zu verbinden.


----------



## BulletToothToni (4. März 2008)

HanFred am 04.03.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab zwar einen FullHD monitor aber der pc kennt nur 1024x768 pixe ... 
das nützt mir nix ! 

was meinste mit alten file draufladen ??


----------



## HanFred (4. März 2008)

BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> was meinste mit alten file draufladen ??


nichts dergleichen, er meint DVDs hochskalieren. das macht die PS3 ziemlich gut.
aber es sieht natürlich nicht aus wie HD.


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2008)

BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> was meinste mit alten file draufladen ??


Die PS3 kann normale DVD-Filme in eine höhere Auflösung umrechnen.
Damit sieht das Bild eines normalen Films schärfer aus.


----------



## BulletToothToni (4. März 2008)

HanFred am 04.03.2008 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab schon einen DVD player der auf fullHD aufskaliert ..
sieht eh beinhahe so aus wie HD.
das ist auch der grund warum ich mir die ps3 nicht kaufe .
weil was soll ich dann mit dem Player machen ..


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2008)

BulletToothToni am 04.03.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon einen DVD player der auf fullHD aufskaliert ..
> sieht eh beinhahe so aus wie HD.
> das ist auch der grund warum ich mir die ps3 nicht kaufe .
> weil was soll ich dann mit dem Player machen ..


Asoo
Na dann.
Schwierige Sache. Vor so einer Entscheidung stand ich nicht. Hatte mir die PS3 gekauft und meinen Billig-Player als Reserve in den Keller gestellt :/
Und das HD-Lauferwerk für meine 360 leg ich mir jetzt wohl auch nicht zu, auch wenns wirklich sehr günstig ist


----------



## orca113 (6. März 2008)

Ach ja,wie ist das mit der PS3,kann ich meinen alten DVD Player in Rente schicken? Spielt die auch MVCD,Divx,etc... Aufgezeichnete Filme aus meiner Digicam aus dem Zoo oder Phantasialand oder   Schlafzimme(  ) ab?


----------



## SimsP (8. März 2008)

MVCD spielt sie soweit ich weiß nicht ab, aber Divx bzw. Xvid. Wurde mit einem Update vor ein paar Monaten hinzugefügt.


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 06.03.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgezeichnete Filme aus meiner Digicam aus dem Zoo oder Phantasialand oder   Schlafzimme(  ) ab?


Hab ich eben mal kurz ausprobiert.
Da ich ne 60GB habe, steckte ich den Memorystick in den Cardreader.
Aber auch über USB wird die Kamera erkannt und man kann sowohl Bilder, als auch Film darüber anschauen.
Muss vielleicht noch dazu schreiben, dass ich eine Cybershot habe und es von Sony unklug wäre, ihre eigenen Geräte nicht miteinander kommunizieren zu lassen.
Die PS3 kommt allerdings allgemein mit beinahe allen USB-Geräten klar.


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2008)

> Da ich ne 60GB habe, steckte ich den Memorystick in den Cardreader.



Am Freitag sind meine Freundin und ich bei einem Wochenendtrip in den Westerwald meine erworbene PS3 60GB abholen gefahren.Klar,Sry ich hatte vergessen das das Ding ja einen Cardreader hat....

Hatte sie eben mal kurz im Einsatz und das System (Festplatte formatiert) zurückgesetzt bzw in den Auslieferungszustand gesetzt,die ersten Einstellungen gemacht und I-Net verbindung über mein Heim Netzwerk hergestellt etc...

Da sprach vorhin einer vom Update welches Divx etc möglich machte... Wie Update ich meine PS3 denn? Macht die das Automatisch wenn sie im I-Net ist oder wie?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 09.03.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sprach vorhin einer vom Update welches Divx etc möglich machte... Wie Update ich meine PS3 denn? Macht die das Automatisch wenn sie im I-Net ist oder wie?


Im IMO zweiten  Menüpunkt von Links (System oder so) kannst du online nach Updates suchen und ggf. downloaden lassen.


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 09.03.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Im IMO zweiten  Menüpunkt von Links (System oder so) kannst du online nach Updates suchen und ggf. downloaden lassen.


wird allerdings auch angezeigt, wenn eine neue Version zum Download bereitsteht.

Alternativ kann man das Update auch auf der PS3-Page runterladen und auf ne CD brennen.
Wichtig ist da allerdings, dass man die richtigen Ordner erstellt, das sonst die PS3 die Datei nicht findet (übel gelöst).

Download unter: http://de.playstation.com/help-support/ps3/guides/detail/item60694/Jetzt-herunterladen/
und die Datei muss im folgenden CD-Ordner gebrannt werden:
PS3\UPDATE\ (Grossschreibung beachten)

Einfacher geht natürlich mit nem USB-Stick


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2008)

Ok Thanks,ja ich habe das Update im Menü gefunden.

Sorry wenn ich nerve,aber,die PS3 die ich als erstes bei ebay gakauft habe hatte ich für 411€ ersteigert,leider hat sich der Verkäufer bis heute nicht gemeldet und inzwischen bin ich auch von anderen die bei ihm was gekauft haben gewarnt worden er sei ein Betrüger.Inzwischen hat er negative Bewertungen...
Die ich nun gekauft habe habe ich für 340€ (!) erstanden.Funzt einwandfrei und sieht auch noch richtig gut aus (Oberfläche nicht fleckig oder kratzig etc...)
Allerdings haftet ja an ihr die Aura des gebrauchten... kann man sie irgendwo abgeben und mal innerlich reinigen lassen? Habe gehört das die Staubempfindlich sind.Gibt es Shops die die Dinger warten bzw reingigen usw?
Habe mich echt in das Ding verliebt.So genial,das Ding ist wie Geschaffen für eine Multimedia Station im Wohnzimmer... ich kann nun endlich den fiesen DVD Player abschaffen und Sparen auf einen Flat Tv....


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 10.03.2008 08:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gehört das die Staubempfindlich sind.Gibt es Shops die die Dinger warten bzw reingigen usw?


Das Problem ist halt, dass wenn die Siegel offen sind, du keine Garantie mehr auf das Gerät hast.
Wenn du noch Garantie darauf hast und was passiert, ist Sony SEHR kulant. Zumindest in der Schweiz.
Wir hatten nen Kunden, der hat zugegeben, dass ein Wasserballon (!) auf die PS3 fiel. Wir haben das Gerät an Sony geschickt und das Teil wurde ohne Murren ersetzt. Das hat sogar den Kunden überrascht


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2008)

Hallo ja das Ding ist,ich habe keine Rechnung.Der Mann hat gesagt weil er die Rechnung nicht mehr finden kann kommt er mir mit dem Preis entgegen.Hatte gegrummelt wegen der fehlenden Rechnung.Also erst wollte er 390 haben und hat dann gesagt ich komm dir mit 50€ entgegen. Aber ist doch im Prinzip wurscht oder?Gibt es denn die PS3 schon länger als 2 Jahre?Ich könnte die doch nun zu Sony geben wenn was dran käme oder? Mir hat neulich so ein Typ erzählt Sony würde aber gerne die 60GB Dinger (eine solche habe ich) "aus dem Verkehr ziehen".Ist das wahr?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 10.03.2008 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist doch im Prinzip wurscht oder?Gibt es denn die PS3 schon länger als 2 Jahre?


 Nein, aber bald ein Jahr und du hast nur ein Jahr Garantie. (Nicht verwechseln mit den 2 Jahren Gewährleistung).



			
				Mammuthaare am 10.03.2008 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat neulich so ein Typ erzählt Sony würde aber gerne die 60GB Dinger (eine solche habe ich) "aus dem Verkehr ziehen".Ist das wahr?


Die 60-GB Version wird schon länger nicht mehr hergestellt und ist im Laden auch nicht mehr zu bekommen. Entsprechend lange ziehen sich Garantiefälle bei den Modellen aktuell auch hin.


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 10.03.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mammuthaare am 10.03.2008 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so,also 1 Jahr Garantie + 1 Jahr Gewährleistung.
Ok,ich brauch ja nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen.Das Ding sieht pfleglich behandelt aus von daher... Dann hätte ich die Kohle für eine neue ausgeben müssen.... alles geht nicht.
Was ist denn die Schwachstelle von so einer PS3? Gibt es schon Schwächen die sich gezeigt haben?Etwa Hitze,Laufwerke... etc.?
Apropos Hitze: So laut ist die PS3 gar nicht.Also das Ding ist für mich locker Wohnzimmer PC tauglich....

Könnt ihr etwas "Fachliteratur" empfehlen? PS3 Magazin oder so?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 10.03.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn die Schwachstelle von so einer PS3? Gibt es schon Schwächen die sich gezeigt haben?Etwa Hitze,Laufwerke... etc.?


 Am Meisten habe ich von defekten Laufwerken bislang gelesen. Meine PS 3 ist allerdings daran nicht verreckt, sondern wollte nicht einmal mehr starten. 



> Apropos Hitze: So laut ist die PS3 gar nicht.


 Wurde das mal behauptet? In der Hinsicht bin ich wirklich angetan vom Gerät. Sehr schön leise.



> Könnt ihr etwas "Fachliteratur" empfehlen? PS3 Magazin oder so?


Kenn mich da nicht so aus, schaue selbst lediglich ab und zu in die Gamepro, da mich alle Plattformen interessieren.


----------



## orca26 (10. März 2008)

Meine ist ebenfalls sehr leise,aber anscheinend empfinden andere das anders.Also ich sage einfach mal in einem Wohnzimmer,die PS3 ein paar Meter weg,ist die PS3 (für mich) nicht zu hören.
Sie mag es wohl nicht wenn sie "eingeengt" steht.Da kann es passieren das sie überhitzt.War bei einem Kumpel live dabei.Man wird aber duch Lichtsignale der BetriebsLED darauf aufmerksam gemacht.Mein Kumpel hatte die in einer kleinen Vitrine (ich nenne es mal so) als dieses "überhitzen" ein paar mal vorkam hat er sie woanders hingestellt und nun gibt es keine Probleme mehr.
Also ich würde mir wegen dem Staub keine Sorgen machen.Bei meiner PS2 früher habe ich schon mal den Staubsauger an den Lüfter gehalten um die Schicht da wegzusaugen.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (10. März 2008)

Hey, Du wechselst doch nicht etwa ins Konsolen-Lager?

Sonst alles klar in B-heim?
lg
Andreas


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (10. März 2008)

Meine steht total frei und die Lautstärke find ich auch okay, bis auf eins. Wenn ich BluRays ansehe und irgendwann der Lüfter hochschaltet, find ich es etwas störend, das Lüftergeräusch.  Fällt halt auf, wenn mal grad nix kracht und scheppert ... aber kein Vergleich zu ner Xbox, immer noch verkraftbar.


----------



## orca26 (10. März 2008)

AndreasMarkert am 10.03.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Du wechselst doch nicht etwa ins Konsolen-Lager?
> 
> Sonst alles klar in B-heim?
> lg
> Andreas



Hi Andreas   doch,ich wechsel b.z.w. gehe wieder zurück.Habe früher nur mit Konsolen gedaddelt aber inzwischen habe ich bei einem Kumpel die PS3 im Einsatz gesehen,mein Cousin holt sich oder hat sich eine geholt.... nun mir gefällt sie ebenfalls sehr gut.Einfach geil das Ding.
Klar bleibe ich dem PC treu aber die PS3 hat mich in ihren Bann gezogen.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (10. März 2008)

orca26 am 10.03.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> AndreasMarkert am 10.03.2008 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, kann ich verstehen, hab bei MM mal das Ding Live im Einsatz gesehen, ist schon nicht übel für ne Konsole.  
Wir haben seit Juli die Wii im Einsatz, naja die Grafik ist natürlich nicht so berauschend  , aber Spielspaß dennoch 100%.


----------



## orca26 (10. März 2008)

Mir gefällt die Wii auch,aber da ist wieder der Punkt,ich finde da halt eine Hand voll Titel echt geil aber IMO ist die Wii halt ne Familienspassmaschine.Also zumindest überwiegend.
@Mammuthaare,ich habe auch gehört das wenn es ausfälle gibt das Laufwerk der Bösewicht ist.


----------



## SuicideVampire (10. März 2008)

orca26 am 10.03.2008 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt die Wii auch,aber da ist wieder der Punkt,ich finde da halt eine Hand voll Titel echt geil aber IMO ist die Wii halt ne Familienspassmaschine.Also zumindest überwiegend.
> @Mammuthaare,ich habe auch gehört das wenn es ausfälle gibt das Laufwerk der Bösewicht ist.



Mal ne andere Frage: Hat sich hier mal wer Linux auf seine PS3 installiert? Wuerde mich mal interessieren, was da so leitungsmaessig rauskommt...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. März 2008)

SuicideVampire am 10.03.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage: Hat sich hier mal wer Linux auf seine PS3 installiert? Wuerde mich mal interessieren, was da so leitungsmaessig rauskommt...


Wenig. Nur ein Teil der Hardware kann unter Linux genutzt werden (3D Beschleunigung geht etwa gar nicht) und auch die 256 MB RAM sind nicht wirklich viel. Schwankt irgendwo zwischen netter Spielerei und brauchbar für einen Brief. Ein echter Rechnerersatz ist das Ding IMO aber nicht.


----------



## McDrake (10. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 10.03.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn die Schwachstelle von so einer PS3? Gibt es schon Schwächen die sich gezeigt haben?Etwa Hitze,Laufwerke... etc.?


95% der Defekte bei uns, sind Laufwerkschäden.
Auch einem Arbeitskollegen hat das Laufwerk seinen Geist aufgegeben.



> Könnt ihr etwas "Fachliteratur" empfehlen? PS3 Magazin oder so?


Gamepro find ich auch am besten. Super DVD als Beilage, lockerer Kommenatstiel, aber trotzdem viel Kompetenz.


----------



## SuicideVampire (10. März 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 10.03.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 10.03.2008 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade eigentlich, bei der CPU waere einiges drin gewesen...


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2008)

McDrake am 10.03.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mammuthaare am 10.03.2008 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Gamepro kriege ich an der Tanke oer was? Meint ihr jetzt das optische Laufwerk oder die Festplatte?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 10.03.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gamepro kriege ich an der Tanke oer was?


Sollte eigentlich jeder Laden haben, der Zeitschriften verkauft.




> Meint ihr jetzt das optische Laufwerk oder die Festplatte?


Das BR-Laufwerk.


----------



## BulletToothToni (11. März 2008)

So leute.
eine frage an die spezialisten.
Ist es möglich ein Internes HD-DVD Laufwerk (30€) per USB Sata Adapter mit der PS3 zu verbinden und Filme abzuspielen ?   
Wenn das ginge würde ich sie mir Heute noch kaufen.
Den die Filme muß man um 8.90€ einfach kaufen ! 
Ist es auch möglich externe Festplatten mit der PS3 abzuspielen ?


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2008)

BulletToothToni am 11.03.2008 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> So leute.
> eine frage an die spezialisten.
> Ist es möglich ein Internes HD-DVD Laufwerk (30€) per USB Sata Adapter mit der PS3 zu verbinden und Filme abzuspielen ?


Ist leider nicht möglich. Das ist wohl ne Treiberfrage.



> Ist es auch möglich externe Festplatten mit der PS3 abzuspielen ?


Jup. Eigentlich wird jedes USB-Gerät unterstützt (ausser HD-DVD-Laufwerk  )


----------



## BulletToothToni (11. März 2008)

McDrake am 11.03.2008 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> BulletToothToni am 11.03.2008 00:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 versteh ich nicht.     wenn ich ein HDDVD kaufwerk per usb anschließe ist das wohl das selbe =? 
der PC kennt das doch auch .
Woher weißt du das ? 
Hat das schon mal einer probiert ?!


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2008)

BulletToothToni am 11.03.2008 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> versteh ich nicht.     wenn ich ein HDDVD kaufwerk per usb anschließe ist das wohl das selbe =?
> der PC kennt das doch auch .
> Woher weißt du das ?
> Hat das schon mal einer probiert ?!


Ok, ich red hier vom zur Zeit sehr günstigen 360-HD-DVD-Laufwerk.
Allerdings ist es ja nicht damit getan, dass die Daten ausgelesen, sondern auch verarbeitet werden. Und ich glaub, da liegt das Problem.

Hab jetzt kurz gegoogelt und raus gefunden, dass wenn man Linux druff hat, das ganze anscheinend gehen könnte:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD?


----------



## BulletToothToni (11. März 2008)

McDrake am 11.03.2008 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> BulletToothToni am 11.03.2008 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat das irgendwer schon probiert ? 
wenn nein, wo find ich das raus ? 
weil HD-DVD wär mir im moment lieber als die verdammten 30€ Blueray scheiben.


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das ein geeigneter Aufstellort für meine PS3?Oben über der PS3 ist ca 6-7 cm Luft bis zum nächsten Regalboden. Also ich meine bezüglich Wärmeabgabe u.s.w.?Oben und hinten an der PS3 wirde es gut warm,also handwarm bestimmt und das nach wenigen Minuten Foling@Home  ... leider bin ich in den Aufstellmöglichkeiten eingeschränkt.Boden geht nicht wegen der Katze meiner Frau(  ),sonst ist kein Platz weil der große Röhrenfernseher erst im Sommer ersetzt wird durch einen Flat,alles andere an Aufstell möglichkeiten geht nicht weil der Wohnzimmerschrank so    ist. (Habe den nicht ausgesucht...wir Männer schauen auf den praktischen Nutzen und Frauen nur auf die Optik  )


----------



## SuicideVampire (11. März 2008)

Solidus_Dave am 02.02.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> orca26 am 02.02.2008 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Offiziell haben sie es damit begruendet, dass sich die PS3-Spiele zu schlecht verkauft haben 
Eine Software-Loesung waere auch sehr aufwendig, das der 40GB-Variante der Graphics Synthesizer fehlt.


----------



## allan20 (11. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 11.03.2008 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Katzen kommen doch eh überall hoch


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2008)

allan20 am 11.03.2008 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mammuthaare am 11.03.2008 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber die reibt   sich an der PS wenn die auf dem Boden steht und sie schmeisst sie um.Ich mache mir nur gedanken ob sie so wie sie nun in der Regalwand steht den Hitzetod stirbt.Katzen sind halt auch ne Gefahr aber ich denke mal wenn die PS so im Regal steht wird das Biest da nicht dran gehen,die weiss das es dann ein paar auf den hintern gibt wenn sie auf Schrank/Küche und Esstisch springt.


----------



## N-Traxx (11. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 11.03.2008 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> leider bin ich in den Aufstellmöglichkeiten eingeschränkt.Boden geht nicht wegen der Katze meiner Frau(  ),



lol, hast du Angst das sie das Zocken anfängt oder das sie dir deine Spielstände löscht.   

Nein im ernst, Katzen können schon gemein sein, meine hat mir letztens auch ein Word doc gekillt weil sie quer über die Tastatur gelatscht ist, war zum glück nur eine Seite.


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2008)

N-Traxx am 11.03.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mammuthaare am 11.03.2008 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Meiner Freundin ist die auch schon über die Tastatur gelatscht und hat dann ein Chaos ausgelöst.Aber dieses Exemplar das wir haben ist dazu auch noch extrem kommunilativ und gibt ständig Miau und andere Laute von sich.... Jedenfalls hat sie eine Vorliebe für Elektrische Geräte und an denen reibt die sich immer  

Ne im ernst,meint ihr ich kann die Kiste im schrank stehen lassen?


----------



## SuicideVampire (11. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 11.03.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 11.03.2008 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte gehen, ist ja keine Xbox 360


----------



## Chemenu (11. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 11.03.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne im ernst,meint ihr ich kann die Kiste im schrank stehen lassen?



Ich hab zwar aktuell keine Konsole, aber ich wüsste nicht was gegen den Schrank als Standort für die PS3 sprechen könnte.
Solang die Öffnung(en) für die Kühlung nicht verdeckt sind sollte es keine Probleme geben. 
Es sei denn im Fach darunter befindet sich eine XBox360, dann könnte die aufsteigende Hitze...


----------



## SuicideVampire (11. März 2008)

Chemenu am 11.03.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Mammuthaare am 11.03.2008 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist dann aber auch eher schlecht fuer den Schrank als fuer die PS3  Hat aber den Vorteil, dass sich die Katze da bestimmt nicht dran reibt


----------



## orca113 (12. März 2008)

Die Katze ist eine Diva   egal,habe mich entschieden ich werde so ein kleines Beistelltischen b.z.w. kaufen und die PS3 dort lagern.Ist mir zu Link dort im Regal,die wird ganz schön warm hinten und vor allem oben....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2008)

Chemenu am 11.03.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Solang die Öffnung(en) für die Kühlung nicht verdeckt sind sollte es keine Probleme geben.
> Es sei denn im Fach darunter befindet sich eine XBox360, dann könnte die aufsteigende Hitze...



Ist eher anders herum, hab schon Meldungen gelesen wie "my PS3 killed my 360" *g* Da kam dann zur 360 eine PS3 in den Schrank und durch die zusätzliche Wärme ist die 350 verreckt, der PS3 gings gut  (haben ja auch mal den Test mit Sauna etc gemacht ^^).

Wegen Überhitzung muss man sich also nicht soo sehr den Kopf machen, ich würde aber trotzdem einen gut belüfteten Ort wählen (und die Luftschlitze nicht verstellen) da dann der Lüfter nicht so viel arbeiten muss und die PS3 auch leise bleibt.


@Katze: Leg die Konsole doch einfach hin, bombenbest


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (13. März 2008)

Ich spiel grad mal Trittbrettfahrer und hab auch eine Frage zur PS3:

Ich benutze eine USB-Festplatte für das Backup meiner Foto- und MP3-Dateien vom PC. 

Diese USB-Platte nehm ich dann gleich auch, um an der PS3 Zugriff auf die Daten zu haben, ohne vom PC streamen zu müssen. Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, wenn man das in die Ordner 
PICTURE, VIDEO und MUSIC legt, zeigt die PS3 die Dateien gleich direkt im XMB an.

Ich hab das Problem, dass meine mp3s etwas  ... konfus sind, ich würde aber gerne überall Album-Cover im XMB anzeigen lassen. Wie geht das bei Daten, die nicht auf der internen Platte liegen (das System auf der internen find ich auch richtig scheiße, ich will mein Zeug schon selbst verwalten, aber die externen Daten werden ja irgendwie anders behandelt).

Kann ich da einfach auf meiner USB-Platte die Coverbilder in die Ordner mit reinlegen oder muss ich die irgendwie zuweisen oder schlimmer noch über irgendwelche Tags in den MP3s zuweisen? 
Kann mir da jemand ne Kurzanleitung oder nen Link geben? Wäre echt dankbar ...

Bones


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. März 2008)

Boneshakerbaby am 13.03.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiel grad mal Trittbrettfahrer und hab auch eine Frage zur PS3:
> 
> Ich benutze eine USB-Festplatte für das Backup meiner Foto- und MP3-Dateien vom PC.
> 
> ...



Also wenn die PS3 von Musikdateien externer Festplatten Album-cover darstellen kann (kA, ist wie du schon sagst ein anderes System als bei der internen), dann imo nur über tag-Info.
Ich weiß es ist Arbeit (hab as ganze einmal damals für den mp3-Player gemacht, für die PS3 war es daher schon "fertig") und man sollte auf jeden Fall Programmhilfen wie mp3tag verwenden, aber lohnt sich im Endeffekt mal die tags wie Album, Künstler und Titel richtig einzugeben. Viele Systeme ordnen nur noch nach tag-Infos.

Einmal richtig alles eingetragen, findest du dann auch das interne System nicht mehr kacke sondern sehr gut 
Auch ne Möglichkeit ist es, die Original-CDs von der PS3 auf die Festplatte in mp3s rippen zu lassen, auf Wunsch werden dann über Online-Abfrage dann die benötigten Tags automatisch eingetragen (wobei kA ob auch mit Cover).

Das mit dem Cover als Bild in den jeweiligen Ordnern käme aber auf einen Versuch an, einige mp3-Player akzeptieren alternativ auch das (wenn das bild als album.jpg oder cover.jpg oder so abgespeichert ist).


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2008)

Sagt mal was für Router nehmt ihr denn die auch Playstation 3 tauglich sind? Habe schon einen Fred (welcher aber keine Beachtung findet aufgemacht in dem ich einen Router suche weil meiner wie ich merke langsam den Geist aufgibt.Der Router muss leich zu konfigurieren sein und eine dicke fette Reichweite im Wlan haben.
Auch müssen meine online Games BF2 etc funzen.Ich hatte mal einen Netgear Router bei dem konnteste freischalten an Ports was es gab aber BF2 nix...

Die PS3 und mein Notebook sollen über das Wlan versorgt werden.Mein Desktop wird vom Router aus per Kabel versorgt.


----------



## marwin756 (16. März 2008)

Vllt ist die Frage schon beantwortet worden , aber naja .
Hab mal vor geraumer Zeit gelesen , das man die PS3 zwingend Online aktivieren muss . Stimmt das ? Und was muss man da machen ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 16.03.2008 07:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal was für Router nehmt ihr denn die auch Playstation 3 tauglich sind?


Ich habe hier ne FritzBox für alle Geräte und bin damit sehr zufrieden.




			
				marwin756 am 16.03.2008 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal vor geraumer Zeit gelesen , das man die PS3 zwingend Online aktivieren muss . Stimmt das ? Und was muss man da machen ?


Nein, stimmt nicht. Man muss lediglich - wenn man die Onlinefunktionen nutzen möchte - ein entsprechendes Onlineprofil anlegen.


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2008)

Ja,du legst nur ein Profil an mit einem Onlinenamen bzw Nick,musst das email Adresse eingeben usw.

Aber keine Kreditkarten Info oder Bank Info.Das kannst du machen musst du aber nicht.Wäre dann für den Playstation Online Shop wo du halt Games kaufen kannst,Zubehör etc.


----------



## orca26 (16. März 2008)

Mammuthaare am 16.03.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,du legst nur ein Profil an mit einem Onlinenamen bzw Nick,musst das email Adresse eingeben usw.
> 
> Aber keine Kreditkarten Info oder Bank Info.Das kannst du machen musst du aber nicht.Wäre dann für den Playstation Online Shop wo du halt Games kaufen kannst,Zubehör etc.



Moin Figur  ,wat is mit deinem Router?Haste am laufen?

Wie siehts aus,ich würde ja für den hier....

Ach schau in deinen Thread!


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (18. März 2008)

Solidus_Dave am 15.03.2008 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß es ist Arbeit (hab as ganze einmal damals für den mp3-Player gemacht, für die PS3 war es daher schon "fertig") und man sollte auf jeden Fall Programmhilfen wie mp3tag verwenden, aber lohnt sich im Endeffekt mal die tags wie Album, Künstler und Titel richtig einzugeben. Viele Systeme ordnen nur noch nach tag-Infos.




Ich habs jetzt doch mit mp3tag abgeferkelt und es sieht jetzt so aus, wie ich es haben will. Dann bin ich jetzt ja zukunftssicher   
Merci nochmal


----------



## orca26 (11. Mai 2008)

Huhu,habe gerade auf meiner PS3 (60Gb) mit meiner Freundin Tekken gezockt.Tekken 4 eigentlich für die PS2.Läuft astrein aber mir wurde gesagt die PS3 60Gb kann ausser das sie die PS2 Games abspielt diese auch hochscalieren? Oder so? Die PS2 Games laufen mit 576P(?).

Bei DVD soll sie auch hochskalieren können aber was  muss ich dafür machen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Mai 2008)

Zum Hochskalieren der Games gibt es in den Systemoptionen zwei Punkte, wo man Skalierung und Kantenglättung aktivieren kann. Geht auch, wenn du das Spiel gestartet hast und dann die PS-Taste drückst. Da sollte man es IMO auch umstellen können.

DVDs werden automatisch skaliert, wenn du die Konsole via HDMI an den Monitor / TV angeschlossen hast.


----------



## orca26 (11. Mai 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 11.05.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Hochskalieren der Games gibt es in den Systemoptionen zwei Punkte, wo man Skalierung und Kantenglättung aktivieren kann. Geht auch, wenn du das Spiel gestartet hast und dann die PS-Taste drückst. Da sollte man es IMO auch umstellen können.
> 
> DVDs werden automatisch skaliert, wenn du die Konsole via HDMI an den Monitor / TV angeschlossen hast.



Boah du bist aber flink  

gilt die Kantenglättung auch für PS3 Games oder ist das nur bei PS2 Games?

Werde da später mal drin rumstöbern.Eventuel finde ich  die Optionen.

Guck mal PN


----------



## HanFred (11. Mai 2008)

orca26 am 11.05.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> gilt die Kantenglättung auch für PS3 Games oder ist das nur bei PS2 Games?


die genannten optionen beziehen sich nur auf PS2-spiele.


----------



## ThreeSix187 (12. Mai 2008)

Die kantenglättung bringt aber bei wirklich großen 37" LCD Klotzen nicht wirklich viel. Das bild wirkt einfach IMO "kantenflimmerig".  Es langt aber aus um ältere Klassiker nochmal einzulegen u. a. Dragonquest 5 der verwunschene König.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,

da ich heute erst gesehen habe, dass MGS 4 schon nächste Woche in Haus steht, brauche ich nun dringend eine PS3. Nun hab ich Schwierigkeiten bei meiner Entscheidung die 60GB Version oder die 40GB Version zu nehmen. Die 40er würde nur ~375€ kosten, während die 60er etwa ab 600€ kostet und dazu (fast) nur noch gebraucht zu haben ist.   Ist dieser Aufpreis für 60GB Version gerechtfertigt, zumal meine PS2 Spiele (MGS x, Burnout x, RE 4 usw.) angeblich nicht oder schlecht emuliert werden?


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2008)

Birdy84 am 03.06.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> da ich heute erst gesehen habe, dass MGS 4 schon nächste Woche in Haus steht, brauche ich nun dringend eine PS3. Nun hab ich Schwierigkeiten bei meiner Entscheidung die 60GB Version oder die 40GB Version zu nehmen. Die 40er würde nur ~375€ kosten, während die 60er etwa ab 600€ kostet und dazu (fast) nur noch gebraucht zu haben ist.   Ist dieser Aufpreis für 60GB Version gerechtfertigt, zumal meine PS2 Spiele (MGS x, Burnout x, RE 4 usw.) angeblich nicht oder schlecht emuliert werden?




die 40er version emuliert ps2- spiele überhaupt nicht mehr.
wenn du darauf verzichten kannst, würde ich zu dieser greifen.

alle anderen änderungen sind eigentlich vernachlässigbar, würde ich mal behaupten (kleinere hdd, weniger usb- slots).


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Juni 2008)

Bonkic am 03.06.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 03.06.2008 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. Die Emulation wäre für mich auch nur interessant, wenn die Spiele in irgendeiner Form besser laufen würden, ansonsten kann ich die auch weiterhin mit der PS2 spielen.

Kann man die PS3-Hdd gegen eine größere tauschen ohne die Garantie zu verlieren?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (3. Juni 2008)

Birdy84 am 03.06.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die PS3-Hdd gegen eine größere tauschen ohne die Garantie zu verlieren?


Ja, geht problemlos. Man braucht nichtmal ne spezielle Sony-Platte.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Juni 2008)

DJ_of_Borg am 03.06.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 03.06.2008 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die flotten Antworten.  

Edit:Mir sind gestern Abend doch noch ein paar Fragen gekommen sind, die ihr mir hoffentlich auch beantworten könnt. Benötigt man für den Sixaxis Controller unbedingt eine extra Ladeschale um ihn zu laden oder ist so etwas bei der PS3 dabei? Wie gut lassen sich die PS2 Dualshocks an der PS3 verwenden, gibt es damit z.B. Probleme mit manchen Spielen? Wie viel kosten die notwendigen Adapter üblicherweise?

->Neuen Post gemacht!.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Juni 2008)

Mir sind gestern Abend doch noch ein paar Fragen gekommen sind, die ihr mir hoffentlich auch beantworten könnt. Benötigt man für den Sixaxis Controller unbedingt eine extra Ladeschale um ihn zu laden oder ist so etwas bei der PS3 dabei? Wie gut lassen sich die PS2 Dualshocks an der PS3 verwenden, gibt es damit z.B. Probleme mit manchen Spielen? Wie viel kosten die notwendigen Adapter üblicherweise?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Juni 2008)

Birdy84 am 04.06.2008 07:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir sind gestern Abend doch noch ein paar Fragen gekommen sind, die ihr mir hoffentlich auch beantworten könnt. Benötigt man für den Sixaxis Controller unbedingt eine extra Ladeschale um ihn zu laden oder ist so etwas bei der PS3 dabei?


Zum Laden muss man das Pad per USB-Kabel (mit Mini-USB-Stecker auf der einen Seite) mit der Konsole verbinden. (oder einem PC, etc.) Ein etwa 60cm langes USB-Kabel liegt der Konsole bei.





			
				Birdy84 am 04.06.2008 07:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut lassen sich die PS2 Dualshocks an der PS3 verwenden, gibt es damit z.B. Probleme mit manchen Spielen? Wie viel kosten die notwendigen Adapter üblicherweise?


Also entsprechende Adapter bekommst du für etwa 10€. Allerdings sind die PS 2-Pads nur bedingt brauchbar. Die PS 2 Pad haben etwa bei L2 / R2 lediglich Buttons und keine Trigger, Sixaxis gibt es nicht und es fehlt ein PS-Knopf, um das Playstation 3 Menü zu öffnen. Der Einsatz der alten Pads wird sich also nur sehr bedingt lohnen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Juni 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 04.06.2008 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 04.06.2008 07:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mit einem PS2-Pa kann man also Problemlos auch PS3 Spiele spielen?! Hab mal kurz nach solchen Adaptern gegoogled und lediglich herausgefunden, dass die Rumble-Funktion bei manchen nicht funktioniert, einige Adapter aber diesen PS-Knopf besitzen. Welcher Adapter ist denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Juni 2008)

Birdy84 am 04.06.2008 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Adapter ist denn empfehlenswert?


Kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich so einen Adapter nicht verwende.
Und da dem PS 2-Pad Tasten & Funktionen fehlen, wird man daher auch nur bedingt PS 3 Spiele mit zocken können.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Juni 2008)

Es ist zum Erbrechen! Da will ich mir mitten im Jahr also im Sommer (!) eine PS3 kaufen und die Version mit GT5 Prologue (die ich natürlich haben wollte) ist nicht verfügbar.  Ich will mal hoffen, dass die nicht auch schon wieder von Sony aus dem Sortiment genommen wurde.


----------



## orca26 (15. Juni 2008)

Birdy84 am 05.06.2008 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist zum Erbrechen! Da will ich mir mitten im Jahr also im Sommer (!) eine PS3 kaufen und die Version mit GT5 Prologue (die ich natürlich haben wollte) ist nicht verfügbar.  Ich will mal hoffen, dass die nicht auch schon wieder von Sony aus dem Sortiment genommen wurde.



Hol dir die MGS 4 Version,die ist jetzt auch im Handel,dann gehste dir Prolog gebraucht holen für ein paar Mücken.

http://www.amazon.de/PlayStation-Konsole-Black-inkl-Metal/dp/B001A1Q8YK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1213517824&sr=8-3

Bei Amazon bekommst  du aber auch noch das Bundle mit GT5 Prolo


----------

